# What shotgun do y'all shoot?



## dsanders (Nov 19, 2012)

I have a 870, but the browning a5 looks very nice.


----------



## EastmanFireFighter (Nov 19, 2012)

Benelli M2


_Posted  from  Gon.com  App for Android_


----------



## SigEp614 (Nov 19, 2012)

Benelli SBE II


----------



## Silver Bullet (Nov 19, 2012)

870, AL 390, 686
The 870 is the workhorse, the 390 is for when I want to switch it up after a couple of bad shoots, and the 686 is for when it is going to be dry and clean hunting conditions.


----------



## georgia_home (Nov 19, 2012)

the 870 opened a new world to me when i started with it back in about 87 or so.

then 1187 took it to a whole new level. i used it for deer, hogs and flying objects! it just works for me.

i am kinda different then some about shotty's. being born/raised in a shotgun only state, they just feel comfortable.

this past deer season back home, i got to shoot something a little different. an older ithica. don't know the model, but it was short and fast handling. really comfortable, but it threw slugs a little odd.

good luck! and take a shotgun deer hunting!


----------



## duckhunter2010 (Nov 19, 2012)

EastmanFireFighter said:


> Benelli M2
> 
> 
> _Posted  from  Gon.com  App for Android_



x2.


----------



## CootCartel (Nov 20, 2012)

Punt gun...


----------



## folded77 (Nov 20, 2012)

benelli sbe 2


----------



## dirtysouthforeman (Nov 20, 2012)

benelli super nova


----------



## CLDUCKS (Nov 20, 2012)

Nef .410


----------



## ddettmer13 (Nov 20, 2012)

Stoeger M3500. Awesome gun. And cheap too!


----------



## The Fever (Nov 20, 2012)

Maverick 88. Too much salt in the sound to take a nice gun.


----------



## Bud Lite (Nov 20, 2012)

The ol WW widow maker.


----------



## jsav (Nov 20, 2012)

the remington versamax is doing the job for me this year.


----------



## hoytslanger87 (Nov 20, 2012)

Benelli M2


----------



## duckyaker90 (Nov 20, 2012)

Super Vinci , 11-87


----------



## nhancedsvt (Nov 20, 2012)

Sbe2


----------



## GADawg08 (Nov 20, 2012)

winchester sx3....nuff said


----------



## duck-dawg (Nov 20, 2012)

Beretta A400 Xtreme


----------



## ThunderRoad (Nov 20, 2012)

Flintlock single shot


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 20, 2012)

Stoeger M3500


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Nov 20, 2012)

Beretta Xtrema2


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 20, 2012)

webfootwidowmaker said:


> I miss a lot with my Beretta Xtrema2



 Don't be so hard on yourself Webster.


----------



## David Parker (Nov 20, 2012)

Brazilian single-shot secial with jungle camo on the stock.  <3 that gun.  

Manufacturor = Firearm Import Co.  (Miami, Fla)


----------



## Canyon (Nov 20, 2012)

Bud Lite said:


> The ol WW widow maker.



HAHA - "for those blue bird days like today" BOOOOOM


----------



## Canyon (Nov 20, 2012)

Sbeii


----------



## superdutyturbo (Nov 20, 2012)

Browning Gold Hunter


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 20, 2012)

An 870 thats older than most people who post here. 870/BPS 10 ga/BPS 12 ga/ 1187 mag/ 1187 super Mag/ 835/


----------



## Booner Killa (Nov 20, 2012)

Browning maxus! Works alright I reckon&#55357;&#56397;!!!!


----------



## andyparm (Nov 20, 2012)

People are raving about that new A5. Looks good for sure.   

Beretta AL391 Urika.


----------



## masonbell1 (Nov 20, 2012)

Stoeger m2000


----------



## SMASHINFOWL (Nov 20, 2012)

M3500...great gun


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Nov 20, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> I dream about a SBE2 but had to settle for a Stoeger M3500



Maybe one day string


----------



## deast1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

SBE2 28in gotta love the that big booming swinger.


----------



## cbritta (Nov 20, 2012)

870. synthetic


----------



## Joe Overby (Nov 20, 2012)

Original SBE...the ole hidey hole gun...it might be the greatest waterfowl gun ever made, rust and all...(don't tell Killer I said that, he'll start in on motorcycles again...)


----------



## brucy (Nov 20, 2012)

Sx3


----------



## Toddmann (Nov 20, 2012)

Benelli M1 20ga


----------



## Deadringer (Nov 20, 2012)

SBE2.  Wouldnt mind having a Browning A5 and Winchester X3 in the arsenal either.


----------



## Arrow3 (Nov 20, 2012)

Beretta A400


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 20, 2012)

Browning sweet 16 or browning light 12, both Belgium made.


----------



## HenryHunter (Nov 20, 2012)

Winchester 1300


----------



## Killer Kyle (Nov 20, 2012)

Totin' the ol' 500. It has killed squirrels, rabbits, quail, doves, hogs, turkeys, deer, geese, and ducks.  Bought it for $299.00 at wally world when I was 14.  Well...I gave dad the money for it, technically.  Been shooting it for 12 years now, and have only had three jams.  Mighty proud of that workhorse.  It isn't pretty.  It isn't fancy.  It isn't expensive, and it doesn't have rave reviews, but maaaan has it killed some animals.  Even if it falls apart, I'll keep it for the memories.


----------



## dwheeler (Nov 21, 2012)

*maxus*


----------



## WTRFOWLSBEII (Nov 21, 2012)

Sbe 2


----------



## GAGE (Nov 21, 2012)

SBE1, Extrema, or Ithaca 10


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Nov 21, 2012)

stoeger 20 ga o/u... prolly the best patterning gun ive ever hunted with...


----------



## swamprat93 (Nov 21, 2012)

Benelli M1 20ga


----------



## turkeys101 (Nov 22, 2012)

870 super mag,   far left in my avatar


----------



## panfried0419 (Nov 22, 2012)

Shot em all, owned a few, but the 870 it is!


----------



## hunter783445 (Nov 22, 2012)

Stoeger M2000 or the trusty 870


----------



## acemedic1 (Nov 22, 2012)

beretta 3901


----------



## Alan D. (Nov 22, 2012)

Ol' trusty 870 express sometimes mix it up and hunt with a 1100 magnum, But this year all I have used is a Yildiz SPZ ME12. It seems to be a great little gun, especially for the price.


----------



## 270 Sendero (Nov 23, 2012)

mossberg 835


----------



## BassnG3 (Nov 23, 2012)

870


----------



## MrDuckKiller (Nov 23, 2012)

Stoeger M2000. Best gun money can buy right at $500


----------



## gtmcwhorter (Nov 24, 2012)

870 hands down, best shotguns ever made, make pretty darn good boat paddle when needed too!


----------



## dawnvilledawg (Nov 24, 2012)

Can't go wrong with the 870. works good for boat paddle, push pole and still shoots without jamming or freezing up.


----------



## DuckVol (Nov 25, 2012)

Have an 870 I like but mostly an old Ithaca


----------



## torpedo (Nov 25, 2012)

Saiga 12


----------



## jawja7 (Nov 25, 2012)

SBE 2. Love it and have used it for every type of wing shooting.  I also have an 870 and a gold hunter but they dont fit me like the SBE.


----------



## Uglyboy (Nov 25, 2012)

Stoeger P350


----------



## imac985 (Nov 25, 2012)

Winchester SX3


----------



## drewclayon (Nov 26, 2012)

870


----------



## JKnieper (Nov 26, 2012)

Benelli M1 or if I want to kill something I use my old Browning A5 with a 30" barrel.


----------



## chp.cheatham (Nov 27, 2012)

A5
1187


----------



## GeorgiaRam (Nov 27, 2012)

Sx3


----------



## Blue Petes (Nov 27, 2012)

X2 on the maverick 88. Shot a lot of guns and that thing shoulders to me like no other.


----------



## GADawg08 (Nov 27, 2012)

GeorgiaRam said:


> Sx3



yes sir


----------



## Swampmaster55 (Nov 27, 2012)

Benelli SBE II   best gun on the market hands down


----------



## grizznasty93 (Nov 28, 2012)

baretta pintail


----------



## fla beard buster (Nov 28, 2012)

Stoeger m3000,great pattern gun and its  comfortable and at a good price.


----------



## duck-dawg (Nov 28, 2012)

Swampmaster55 said:


> Benelli SBE II   best gun on the market hands down



Hands down? Gotta stop taking those Duck Commander commercials to heart...


----------



## Headsortails (Nov 28, 2012)

Remington 11-87. Same one I've used for thirty years.


----------



## lchristian_2003 (Nov 28, 2012)

Browining Silver Hunter. Over 4500 rounds through her and still going strong.


----------



## joepuppy (Nov 29, 2012)

I shoot a 390 Beretta, and it has been through it all. Still goes bang everytime, so it will remain in service for now.


----------



## The Fever (Nov 29, 2012)

Blue Petes said:


> X2 on the maverick 88. Shot a lot of guns and that thing shoulders to me like no other.



Whew I though I was the  only one


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 29, 2012)

*Good thing you got that gun when you did*



imac985 said:


> Winchester SX3


 You wont be buying no more of them.LOL/LOL/LOL/ Congrats on your wedding.


----------



## Duckdiver (Dec 3, 2012)

Browning Light 12, Jap


----------



## duckhunter2.0 (Dec 5, 2012)

I've hunted with many semis and pumps and not a single one of them comes close to the Stoeger m3500 I've had for the last two years. It's a workhorse and will take a beating. I've had only one round fire out of battery in close to 2000 rounds. That's awesome compared to the heartache I suffered with the 870 super mag. I owned 3 of them and not a single one would shuck a 3.5 properly. I missed being able to take a pintail because of it.


----------



## stravis (Dec 5, 2012)

Bennelli Cordoba 12ga with a 28" barrel


----------



## mitch9240 (Dec 5, 2012)

Can't go wrong with the 870.. You can fully submerge it in water and keep on shooting


----------



## SwampDonkey09 (Dec 5, 2012)

Maxus and the ole maverick. Lovin my new maxus though


----------



## Buckseye (Dec 6, 2012)

Browning A5, took me forever to find one on the shelf but it was well worth the wait!


----------



## THE RETURN (Dec 6, 2012)

New A5 28in d.blind,
SX3
Maxus


----------



## baseball_hunter#8 (Dec 12, 2012)

Mossberg 535


----------



## HuntDawg (Dec 12, 2012)

Beretta A300 Outlander. Just got it, so time will tell.


----------



## Wastin Bullets (Dec 12, 2012)

Stoeger M2000... not complains so far!


----------



## GeorgiaDuckBuster (Dec 12, 2012)

Winchester Super X2 with Kick High Flyer in Full


----------



## auburn35 (Dec 13, 2012)

God intended ducks to be shot with an A-5.....Light 12 or a Sweet Sixteen.


----------



## Sling (Dec 13, 2012)

Beretta Extrema


----------



## Fuller (Dec 13, 2012)

870's


----------



## dirtysouthforeman (Dec 14, 2012)

dirtysouthforeman said:


> benelli super nova



I take this back... had to retire the supernova and go back to the 1187. the pump just wasn't for me. I tried


----------



## dillakilla12 (Dec 14, 2012)

870 with Kicks, and M3500 with Patternmaster!


----------



## tkyklr1 (Dec 14, 2012)

Super Black Eagle 2


----------



## ghadarits (Dec 15, 2012)

*870 & I12    I love shot guns!!!*

The old stand by is my plane Jane Rem 870 and then a Franchie I12. I've had the 870 for 20 plus years and it goes to my shoulder like it is part of me. Still getting used to the I12 after 4 years its a great gun, very smooth, fast cycling and it's never misfired but it don't shoulder and swing like the old 870. Those are the ones I hunt with. I have my Grand Mom and Grand Dad along with dads old shot guns also. They are a Win model 12, a Rem 1148 tomahawk this is the gun I started my hunting career with, Browning Sweet 16 and last but not least Nana's bolt action 410. She carried that 410 to the garden with her every time she went and that was daily during the spring summer and fall. There is no telling what all she shot with that old gun.  All of my shotguns are in shooting condition but I don't want anything to happen to the old ones so I don't hunt with them.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 15, 2012)

Remington SPR100, and an 870 for a spare.


----------



## carolinagreenhead (Dec 15, 2012)

Browning Maxus here


----------



## 8pointduck (Dec 15, 2012)

Franchi 912 Varimax
Benelli M1 12g
Remington 11-87 12g


----------



## tradhunter98 (Dec 18, 2012)

i have a 11-87 but i am going to get a m2


----------



## BuckCommander (Dec 18, 2012)

x2!


----------

